# Adding Supplements to FF Media



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

I strive to not post duplicative questions on here, and after researching this a few times I am not yielding many results and none very current. I am wondering if adding any supplements to store bought (Josh’s Frogs) FF media would be beneficial or a mold/bacteria causing detriment. Like many, I only have a handful of frogs (4 in my house then a pair on semi permanent loan to my brother nearby) yet still buy Repashy Calcium Plus, Superpig, and Vitamin A every 6 months and end of tossing fair $ worth in the garbage every 6 months. Would adding any to FF media be of value? How about springtail cultures? Thank you ahead of time for sharing any knowledge or feedback.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The calcium would add the most dominant chemistry change to the media. It may have some influence on what kind of microorganisms and how they flourish, is my speculation.
My other speculation is that if it was a visual positive we would totally hear about it so that we would buy more supps for the media.

Another choice is to go with a brand with a better formula that doesnt mold as easy and already has carotenoids.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Adding carotenoids to your fly medium does have benefits for the frogs, which has been scientifically proven. So adding leftover superpig to your fruit fly medium is a good way of recuperating some benefit from otherwise lost money. You can also feed some of it to tadpoles or to other feeder organisms such as springtails and isopods.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Culturing flies


I have never cultured flies. I am in multiple frog groups on Facebook. I see some people make their own cultures while others buy a certain brand. If you have tried multiple brands and home recipes, what do you recommend? Keep in mind I will only be getting 1 frog to start.




www.dendroboard.com













How To: Fruit Fly Culturing


I've noticed a ton of people asking about culturing flies. This is how I do mine (by no means is it the 'best' method, but I've had great success with it over the past few years). Materials: - NEHerp Fly Media - 32 oz. Deli Cups (I get mine from NEHerp as well) - 32 oz. Deli Cup Lids (These...




www.dendroboard.com













carotenoids for ff media and isopod question


Hi everyone, i always bought my media but im just now making my own. What is something i can easily add to my ff media that will add enough carotenoids? Also, will isopods eat soilent green? My tads love it btw Ty 🙂




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you all very much for the replies, and thanks SM for providing these previous posts I will review these.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Research calcium effects in starch, and you will get the information that you seek, if bright red launching pads dont escape you.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Then add the factor that the starch base is steadily decomposing....


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Basically i tend to think your first trepidation/instincts were correct!


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

I recently read somewhere that fruit flies can detect calcium and are very adverse to its presence. Fruit flies try to avoid calcium rich environments, so adding it to your media may reduce reproduction. And in addition it's doubtful that the fruit flies would incorporate much additional calcium into their bodies.

As for mold growth, I add cinnamon to my FF media which I make myself and have never had a mold problem. Josh also sells a natural mold inhibitor for FF media.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

John J M said:


> I
> recently read somewhere that fruit flies can detect calcium and are very adverse to its presence. Fruit flies try to avoid calcium rich environments, so adding it to your media may reduce reproduction


Can you provide the source for this statement? (Ie where you read it).


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Can you provide the source for this statement? (Ie where you read it).


I had a feeling that I should have saved that after reading it. I will do my best to try and find that paper and edit this post to include the reference. Unfortunately, I read it on my phone and not my computer so I can check my history, unless android has a browser history somewhere.

Here's a second secondary source of the information.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cbc.ca/amp/1.4485029


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Can you provide the source for this statement? (Ie where you read it).


@ Fishingguy12345 not sure if this is originally what I read or if it was the actual publication but this source will provide you with both. 









Fruit Flies Avoid Foods Rich in Calcium


Calcium is an essential element. Calcium taste not only exists in humans and animals, but also exists in fruit flies like Drosophila melanogaster.




www.google.com





This group appears much more interested in referencing information than typical boards that I've been accustomed to, which I find refreshing, having been a researcher and published author of over 25 papers in biomedical journals over the years. Kudos!!!


----------

